
Pharmaceutical Coding (Writing more code to fix problems your code caused) - madamelic
https://maddie.today/pharmaceutical-coding/
======
ashleyn
I once worked on a component so badly designed that I described the process of
testing and fixing it as "software medicine" instead of "software
engineering". The slightest change impacted a seemingly infinite amounts of
variables in unseen ways, that the entire application would need to be
restudied if only one part of it was changed. It was almost like testing the
effects of a pill on a human.

